
Medium – The First Decentralized ISP in Russia - atomlib
https://habr.com/en/post/459386/
======
antiqwar
Verifying my Blockstack ID is secured with the address
13cGqYnTtGu2oT1LoaGajGzvcf43vRNaLN
[https://explorer.blockstack.org/address/13cGqYnTtGu2oT1LoaGa...](https://explorer.blockstack.org/address/13cGqYnTtGu2oT1LoaGajGzvcf43vRNaLN)

~~~
atomlib
Wait, what?

